# Calceolus with my new camera



## dodidoki (May 5, 2013)

Better pics, Nikon Coolpix P510:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jjkOC (May 5, 2013)

Cool macro photos! Especially neat to see all those hairs!


----------



## Dido (May 5, 2013)

Nice flower and great close up


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2013)

Embarrassingly close! Have fun with your new camera.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2013)

Looks like a good camera.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 7, 2013)

nice photos


----------

